# 2009 mavic aksium - 11 speed compatible?



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

I've done some searching online, but maybe my google-fu isn't working. Does anyone know if the 2009 aksium's are 11-speed compatible?

Thanks


----------



## High-Roller (May 29, 2011)

No. The free-hub body would need to be replaced and the wheel re-dished.

Not to mention the pointlessness of putting 250-300 dollar wheels on a bike with a 1500+ dollar group. Just upgrade wheels, it will be less of a hassle in the end.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

no.

11-speed hubs are downward compatible with 10-speed cassettes (using a spacer)

the opposite is not true


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

High-Roller said:


> No. The free-hub body would need to be replaced and the wheel re-dished.
> 
> Not to mention the pointlessness of putting 250-300 dollar wheels on a bike with a 1500+ dollar group. Just upgrade wheels, it will be less of a hassle in the end.


Are you speaking from experience? Why would a redish be necessary on Mavic wheels.


As far as I can tell, Mavic wheels have been 11 speed compatible since before Shimano 11 came out because of that 1.75mm spacer. For 11, you use a thinner spacer. Aksium hubs use the same freehub body as Ksyriums, so I don't see how an 11 speed cassette wouldn't work. 

So I would say "YES". It should work fine.


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

This is exactly why I was curious ... that spacer would seem to allow for 11 speed, but I don't know for sure.

The reason for asking ... I'm considering going to 11 speed and my spare/backup wheels are 2009 aksiums. Every once in awhile I've been extremely happy to have them, so I was wondering if I'd still be able to use them when needed w/ 11 speed.

Thanks


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I only know Campy - and Campy 11-speed cassettes are fine on my ancient Ksyriums.

You might think this irrelevant except that a Campy 11-speed cassette is the same width as a Shimano. So the wheel hub itself is fine.

People who dictate that "redishing is necessary" really don't know what they are talking about. Even on some modified Shimano type hubs, the increase in width is only 1mm, changing the centreline of the wheel by 0.5mm. Check and see what that looks like on a ruler some time. Since the Mavic hub already has enough space, there is no impact, however tiny on the wheel centreline.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tednugent said:


> no.
> 
> 11-speed hubs are downward compatible with 10-speed cassettes (using a spacer)
> 
> the opposite is not true


Wrong. Mavic wheels are completely compatible w/ 11 speed Shimano or SRAM cassettes...pull off the thick Mavic spacer and you're ready to go. Mavic is making a 'new' freehub designated 'M11', but as far as I can tell it's the same as the 'M10' free hub. No re-centering (not 're-dishing') is needed. 
If you have Campy, the same old Mavic free hub is 9, 10, 11 compatible.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

are said:


> I've done some searching online, but maybe my google-fu isn't working. Does anyone know if the 2009 aksium's are 11-speed compatible?
> 
> Thanks


Short answer: no


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Roland44 said:


> Short answer: no


Wrong. Did you read the thread? Have you tried it yourself?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Roland44 said:


> Short answer: no


Jesus...have you been paying attention to anything that's been posted previously? Obviously not...


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

While we're at it, what about my Dura Ace WH-7850 CR24s? I have a set of aksiums too, so at least that is covered. Probably not going to switch to 11 anytime too soon, but I like to know my options.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello everyone,
CXwrench is correct - his post describes everything perfectly. and the M10 and M11 FH bodies are identical, with one exception: the ID of the bearing in the FH body is larger on the newer M11 bodies.

all Mavic road wheels going back quite a long time (at least 2006, maybe earlier) are 11-speed compatible. I think going back to 1999 or earlier, the Mavic Shimano-compatible freehub bodies have all been a few mm too long. Originally, this was to accommodate Mavic cogsets!!! So since then, we've had to put a spacer behind the 8, 9, or 10s cogset ... but now, the long Mavic FH body fits 11-speed PERFECTLY. 

best regards .. don't hesitate to send PM for specific Mavic ??s as I get email alerts and usually see these questions faster than threads on the RBR.com
happy riding - z


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Great to hear. Responding in-forum for future web searchers ...

So, just to be 100% clear ... I just need to remove the spacer and all should be good? Or, is there a different, smaller spacer?

Also, as I recall, Mavic changed the aksium quite a bit from 2009 to 2010. I assume those changes won't have any impact on this, right?

Thanks,


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

are said:


> Great to hear. Responding in-forum for future web searchers ...
> 
> So, just to be 100% clear ... I just need to remove the spacer and all should be good? Or, is there a different, smaller spacer?
> 
> ...


See post #7...


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

ha! That is great news to hear. What I had preemptively done was to purchase a Campaganolo hub for my wheels since the reports of 11 speed Campagnolo cassettes working just fine in Shimano 11-speed drive trains... I guess I'll just do not need it after all!!


----------

